# Eerie Manor: The cemetery set-up. More to come!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Set the cemetery up today to mark where the stones and other props will go. Need to add a lot of small details (bats, cat,snake,rats, moss, spiders, skeletons, you get the idea) Will do a light test tonight and then take it back in until Sunday. I'm happy with the effect. Counted 22 tombstones which for our little plot is pretty tight.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Your zombies creep me out cuz they look like they could be people...in costumes..waiting for you to come near..and then they will MOVE.....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> Your zombies creep me out cuz they look like they could be people...in costumes..waiting for you to come near..and then they will MOVE.....


We actually have a plan to have an actor dressed as a zombie standing in the graveyard and then scaring patrons as they walk by. Hoping people will be distracted by the static props and be fooled by the real guy!:zombie:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Nothing but love, JW, nothing but love. As always, I adore your cemetery.


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful cemetary! I do hope you'll get some pics of it after dusk.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was so happy when I saw this thread had been posted. This is my favorite mini cemetery and I look forward to seeing it here every year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dixie said:


> Nothing but love, JW, nothing but love. As always, I adore your cemetery.


Aww! Thanks Dixie! Appreciate it, as always.



Mxcrnag20 said:


> Beautiful cemetary! I do hope you'll get some pics of it after dusk.


I plan to have some night pics taken too!



RoxyBlue said:


> I was so happy when I saw this thread had been posted. This is my favorite mini cemetery and I look forward to seeing it here every year.


Thanks RB! I added four new stones this year and another zombie, plus a few other small things that aren't in the pics. It should all come togehter nicely. I'm going with less light too, and more heavy on the blue. Getting excited!
I'll post more pics as more gets done.


----------



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

Love those zombies and the gravestones. What fun you guys must have in the US!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow! Just beautiful! Love the tombstones, the fence and of course the zombies. I bet you're slowing down traffic on your street. Well done, Jdub.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Scarylea said:


> Love those zombies and the gravestones. What fun you guys must have in the US!


Thanks! WE DO have fun!



kevin242 said:


> Wow! Just beautiful! Love the tombstones, the fence and of course the zombies. I bet you're slowing down traffic on your street. Well done, Jdub.


Thanks Kev! As I mentioned somewhere else, you are a huge inspiration for my tombstones. I showed my wife pics of your graveyard and said "imagine what I could do with a yard that size." She gave me a look that would curdle milk!
but seriously, she loved it. Yep, traffic is slowing down and even stopping. We've had quite a few rubberneckers already and some have even gotten out to ask some questions, with assurances they'll be back on Halloween night.:jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome as always.  Love the zombies.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I always love your variety of stones. It makes the cemetery look too authentic (and thus very spooky) It would freak me out!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great little graveyard you have. Nice job on the zombies too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

CreeepyCathy said:


> awesome as always.  Love the zombies.





matrixmom said:


> I always love your variety of stones. It makes the cemetery look too authentic (and thus very spooky) It would freak me out!!!





Spooky1 said:


> That's a great little graveyard you have. Nice job on the zombies too.


Thank you so much! Truly appreciate it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Pics taken on Halloween*

Some pics taken durng the day and at night. I'll have a few more and some video hopefully by next week.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This was the 20x10 canopy filled with fog that they had to walk through after passing through the castle door. So many kids would not even step foot in it. We had an awesome soundtrack from Dark Lord that scared the heck out of people!

Thanks for looking!:jol:


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

The cemetery looks great! The lighting is excellent; your use of color really amps up the eerie factor.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow you have been working hard. Looks great!


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

such a wonderful job on your graveyard ! love it !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If I could hug that graveyard, I would


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words! I appreciate it. It was a lot of fun. Kicking ideas around for next year. Think sometimes of changing it all up but the cemetery has been a staple all of these years, so will probably keep it and change other scenes.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Many Many good Hauntings here!
Its always fun when you have that one room in the haunt that people won't go into!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

great job on the cemetery - the night time with low coloured light always look eerie!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great details.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

What a great setup Jerry. You really know how to set a scene. I can only imagine how it was with the live actors!

And the cemetery? One of the best around in my opinion. You do some amazing things with that small space. Love it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> What a great setup Jerry. You really know how to set a scene. I can only imagine how it was with the live actors!
> 
> And the cemetery? One of the best around in my opinion. You do some amazing things with that small space. Love it.


Thanks Mark! And thanks so much for the use of the canopy! It was a great addition this year and really made our zombie theme. So many people who walked through commented on it. We filled that bugger with fog and it was creepy! Glad we were able to see each other's haunts this year! It ewas fun!:jol:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Your cemetery is always a treat..the placement and assortment of tombstones is spot on and those zombies look like they were plucked from NOTLD...awesome.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great work! Now if only your neighbors would allow you to do their front yard also, its taking away from the beauty of yours.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Your cemetery is always a treat..the placement and assortment of tombstones is spot on and those zombies look like they were plucked from NOTLD...awesome.


Thanks Scott. High praise coming from the master himself!



Creep Cringle said:


> Great work! Now if only your neighbors would allow you to do their front yard also, its taking away from the beauty of yours.


Agreed! I would gladly spill over into their turf given the opportunity. They are very accomodating though, and allow us to use their driveway as the exit route for the haunt each year. We can't really complain.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*The night pics!*

Taken by a friend. He sent them to me today. I need to have him come by every year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

our cast


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*parting shots*














































Thanks for looking.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Your set up is so realistic, it's unsettling--in a good way, of course!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your crew is a hoot

Beautiful lighting. Those B&W shots are gorgeous - great contrast with good midtones as well.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

nixie said:


> Your set up is so realistic, it's unsettling--in a good way, of course!


Thank you! I was actually pretty happy with it this year



RoxyBlue said:


> Your crew is a hoot
> 
> Beautiful lighting. Those B&W shots are gorgeous - great contrast with good midtones as well.


The crew had a great time! All committed to coming back next year
I liked the overall lighting this year, and went with a bit less. I seem to pare it down each year and less is more. I also love the B/W shots! Very "original Night of the Living Dead".


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any better. Those shots are fantastic! I really like the one of the front stoop with the pumpkins and "Carl". I have to wonder how many people tried talking to him on the way by.

Looks wonderful Jerry. Can't wait to see what you come up with next year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Just when I thought it couldn't get any better. Those shots are fantastic! I really like the one of the front stoop with the pumpkins and "Carl". I have to wonder how many people tried talking to him on the way by.
> 
> Looks wonderful Jerry. Can't wait to see what you come up with next year!


Thanks Mark! I either need to get a good camera and take photography classes or get this guy on my payroll! He is awesome! In the first pic, you can make out the Hallowindows effect and see one of the zombies coming into view from the right! THat effect made such an impression on folks!
Funny you should ask about next year
We're deviating from the traditional stuff we've had and totally going with a different front yard theme. Kind of a haunted witches forest thing. The cemetery will get moved to the back yard as an exit scene but we have some neat stuff on the drawing board. I'll need to start early next year to make it all happen!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Loving the new pics. Your Night of the Living Dead crew looks perfect and scary yet hilarious because they are posing for a picture. Zombie prom pics just came to mind:jol: I am excited for your new theme, can't wait to see it.


----------



## morphd35 (Nov 14, 2011)

*one zombie to another*

Good stuff, but I have trouble seeing photos. Do you have a website perhaps with all the pictures available? I normally only do my garage and only for the one night, but next year was thinking of doing a yard cemetary similar to this. I really want to see some of the photos mainly for tombstone creation ideas. 

Thanks.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spider Rider said:


> Loving the new pics. Your Night of the Living Dead crew looks perfect and scary yet hilarious because they are posing for a picture. Zombie prom pics just came to mind:jol: I am excited for your new theme, can't wait to see it.


Thanks SR The zombie crew had a lot of fun. The youngest was my son who is 15 and the oldest were 22. They had a great time scaring people and really played to the crowd, posing for pics with people, etc.. As an FYI, you are a BIG inspiration for me for next year's main scene. Hoping it will all come together.



morphd35 said:


> Good stuff, but I have trouble seeing photos. Do you have a website perhaps with all the pictures available? I normally only do my garage and only for the one night, but next year was thinking of doing a yard cemetary similar to this. I really want to see some of the photos mainly for tombstone creation ideas.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't have a website. Are you not seeing the pics at all or just looking for more detailed photos? I can email some of them to you if you'd like. Let me know.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> As an FYI, you are a BIG inspiration for me for next year's main scene.


Good because I am stealing the mushroom/toadstool idea from you! I had not seen all of these great fungi members had made. So... Why did the Fungi leave the party? There wasn't mushroom.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

spider rider said:


> good because i am stealing the mushroom/toadstool idea from you! I had not seen all of these great fungi members had made. So... Why did the fungi leave the party? There wasn't mushroom.


LOL!! I'm going to buy chicken wire for my mushrooms tomorrow!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding JW..................


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm. i could have sworn i commented on this thread before. but i'll say it agan.

this is beyond awesome. i'm so very envious of you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Your cemetery is one of my favorite! I love the zombies also! The details and finishing touches make it perfect... terrific job!


----------

